# Who Should the Next American President Be?



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Besides Chuck Norris or Andy, of course.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

"If nominated, I will not run; if elected, I will not serve."

Actually, anyone who is capable of winning the election should be barred from assuming the office. Random selection of the President and Cabinet from a nationwide lottery would be far preferable to the current system.

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm voting for a Richard Lynn/David Duke ticket. They've even got a slogan: "In your heart, you know they're white."


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> 
> "If nominated, I will not run; if elected, I will not serve."
> 
> ...


 Yes, Arthur Schlessinger's famous quotation that anyone willing to do what is necessary to be elected President should automatically be disqualified


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> I'm voting for a Richard Lynn/David Duke ticket. They've even got a slogan: "In your heart, you know they're white."


It's the smart thing to do.

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> Besides Chuck Norris or Andy, of course.


Even before the fall of the Soviet Union, the oval office red phone has always been a direct line to Chuck Norris.

It doesn't matter who is elected, since he works all three branches of the government like a puppeteer. A grim, silent and lethal puppeteer. With stubble.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I think G.H.W. Bush should run again - he did serve only one term after all.

Then Jeb can take his place for 8 years.

Then there will be the two Bush daughters.

France won't know what to say

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jeansguy_
> 
> I think G.H.W. Bush should run again - he did serve only one term after all.
> 
> ...


 Are you implying that 'W' got elected because of his surname, rather than on his intellectual merits, foreign policy expertise, political experience, and wisdom? [:I]


----------



## Long Way of Drums (Feb 15, 2006)

Four more years. Four more years. Four more years.

"Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

"Love. You can learn all the math in the 'verse, but you take a boat in the air you don't love, she'll shake you off just as sure as the turning of worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down, tells you she's hurting 'fore she keels. Makes her home."

*We will not walk in fear, one of another.*


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

My vote is for Tom Laughlin,from _Billy Jack._ Anyone disagrees with our foreign policy, we'll just take that right foot and whop 'em in the face.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I nominate Ricky Gervais.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Hilary


----------



## TheRookie (May 7, 2004)

McCain


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> I nominate Ricky Gervais.
> 
> ...


 David Brent would be a charming American President. Imagine him pulling his guitar out at press conferences


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

McCain or George Allen.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

That's how the healing begins... 

I've been enjoying his podcasts lately. Quite a riot.



> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, actually I wasn't. I think it's high time for the USA to have a republican version of the Kennedy's is all 

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

McCain is the only choice. The Dems lack anyone credible and so does the GOP except for McCain. Apres McCain, le deluge.

Karl


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I kinda like what I've heard about Gov. Richardson of New Mexico--moderate, centrist pro-gun Democrat, half-Hispanic. He seems like someone who could help heal this acrimonious "Red State/Blue State" divide.

Don't think much of McCain. If it's Jeb vs. Hillary, I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Condi vs. Hillary

LOL.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> Condi vs. Hillary
> 
> LOL.


Deathmatch 2008!

Actually, I think Jeb would've been a better president than W.

Gov. Richardson has been nominated several times for the Nobel Peace Prize, I see:

I did not know that </Johnny Carson>


----------



## Benmoudi6 (Mar 7, 2006)

Senator Chuck Hagel (R-NE). Vietnam veteran, strong foreign policy and national security advocate (member of the Kissinger/Scowcroft school of realpolitik), consistently critical of the Administration's policies in Iraq.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> 
> "If nominated, I will not run; if elected, I will not serve."
> 
> ...


Which is why we need an old man with a cat living on a planet on the outer fringes of the galaxy to make all our decisions. Fire up the infinite improbability drive any times there's a debate.

Tom


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen! And kudos to you for an obscure reference.

I don't know that there's anyone out there at the moment who'd I really love to vote for. Condi'd get my vote, but she won't run and I don't really know if an intellectual will ever get elected again. Bring back B-1 Bob, is what I say.

CT


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> That's how the healing begins...
> 
> I've been enjoying his podcasts lately. Quite a riot.


Anyone who has been listening to the Ricky Gervais podcasts will surely agree that Karl is eminently qualified to be the next President of the United States.

He's smarter than the incumbent at least....

Steven Merchant for Secretary of State.

------------------


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> I kinda like what I've heard about Gov. Richardson of New Mexico--moderate, centrist pro-gun Democrat, half-Hispanic. He seems like someone who could help heal this acrimonious "Red State/Blue State" divide.


Doesn't former Gov. Tom Warner fit this political bill (I don't think he's half-Hispanic), as well?

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GMAC,

I am not yet 35! And I doubt I could get elected - too conservative for the Dems and far too liberal for most of the GOP. Plus I don't want the job. I would be happy with McCain (I supported him in 2000.)But if I do decide to run I will be sure to highlight your endorsement of my intellectual capabilities!

Karl

Oh....you mean that KARL!


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Ross Perot said it best:

_Anyone smart enough to do this job is smart enough not to want it._


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Mitt Romney


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

maybe Condi and Hillary could give us a good catfight during the debates.

I say Judge Judy!!!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Personally, I nominate Stephen Spielberg. That way, if he needed a war to distract the public from his policies, at least no lives would be lost.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Harry Browne, though he recently passed away, would do a splendid job in the post, compared to most of the competition. 

Think what a moneysaver it would be! The secret service detail and housekeeping at the White House could be called off for four years. The AC would have to be kept cranked up pretty high, though.


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> Harry Browne, though he recently passed away, would do a splendid job in the post, compared to most of the competition.
> 
> ...


 And perhaps a gun could be put into his cold, dead hand, to symbolise his support for gun rights.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Pogo.

But I still miss Jed Bartlett.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I've been a fan of McCain for a while now, and I would love to see him run again.

I pray Hilary does not win the Democratic primary. She would be a horrible choice.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Karl's a bloody metaphysician, comparatively speaking.



> quote:_Originally posted by gmac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Ralph Nader- and, to have a debate worth listening to, I want Jessie Ventura , Pat Buchannan and Ralph getting together. Maybe in some cowboy Bar in Elko Nevada. Now that would be fun.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 21, 2002)

Just about the only Republican I would vote for is Ron Paul, congressman from Texas. Otherwise I'm voting third party.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> And perhaps a gun could be put into his cold, dead hand, to symbolise his support for gun rights.


Redundant, as I believe he has a copy of the entire constitution tattooed on his body. It's often mistaken for a tan 

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

McCain or Wesley Clark....

But Please, No More C Students for President....

Anybody know where I can download the Howard Dean Yell as a ringtone for my cell phone?...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Much as I despise Howard'the green hitman'Dean of the Democratic party, that yell was digitally enhanced by our alleged liberal media. Something also done to a Democrat candidate filmed crying over the attacks on his wife.


----------



## tmlewis (Aug 7, 2005)

Well I'm not sure who _should_ be President but as a conservative of the old school I can't stand the neocons.

That said, without a doubt, John McCain with be President. Hillary will be the Democratic nominee and will probably run with Allen as Democrats continue to think they have to pander to the South. McCain will run with Guiliani (a very moderate ticket for the Republicans, yes, but with both of their credentials in national security they'll get by) and the two will perform very strongly in the electoral college. New York will go Republican for the first time since Reagan's reelection.

EDIT: Where is says "Allen" (as in George Allen) I meant to say Mark Warner. It was a silly error and Karl89 caught it.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tmlewis,

Hillary run with Allen?? George Allen - not very likely! Am I missing something? And though I would love to see it I lack the imagination to see NY going over to the GOP in a presidential election.

Karl


----------



## tmlewis (Aug 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Tmlewis,
> 
> ...


You are completely right and that was a ridiculous error on my part. I meant to say Mark Warner, former governor of VA, and somehow I said George Allen....I guess the only reason I could have explain such an error is that they're from the same state. My apologies.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by tmlewis_
> 
> Well I'm not sure who _should_ be President but as a conservative of the old school I can't stand the neocons.
> 
> ...


Giuliani has national security credentials?

I don't think it is possible to assess potential contenders until after the Congressional races in November.


----------



## tmlewis (Aug 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> Giuliani has national security credentials?


Well, since you brought it up, I don't necessarily think he has strong national security credentials, but the way he handled 9/11 will silence any criticism over his ability to handle national security. His nasty divorce and pro-choice views prevent him from being the Presidential candidate.

Just today another poll came out showing the people love Giuliani:


----------



## Grayishhues (Feb 25, 2006)

I personally think that Newt Gingrich would have been a fantastic CIC and strongly believe that after the last few years of fanatic liberals this country will never again have a Dem. for president.

The sound of silence, is deafening.


----------



## tmlewis (Aug 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Grayishhues_
> 
> I...strongly believe that after the last few years of fanatic liberals this country will never again have a Dem. for president.


Funny, I couldn't disagree more. I think the Republican Party is in miserable shape and we've done an absolutely terrible job with our leadership. We've betrayed our core fiscal values and embraced big government to an extent not seen since LBJ.

If something unexpected pops up and McCain ends up deciding not to run (though at present he is full steam ahead) then I think it's the Democrats' election to lose.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

> quote:
> Funny, I couldn't disagree more. I think the Republican Party is in miserable shape and we've done an absolutely terrible job with our leadership. We've betrayed our core fiscal values and embraced big government to an extent not seen since LBJ.
> 
> If something unexpected pops up and McCain ends up deciding not to run (though at present he is full steam ahead) then I think it's the Democrats' election to lose.


Problem is the Democrats haven't put up any real agenda in 10 years. They stand for nothing other than being the opposition. Of course, being the opposition good be a good place to be in a a couple of years. I say this as a lifelong Deomcrat who recently switched to independent due to the party's pandering to the radical left and avoidance of putting forth any real ideas.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Both parties are at a crossroads. If they don't get an emergency infusion of fresh blood there will be a roadkill beyond all imagination. Elephants and donkeys lying bloated on the road of history[xx(]Meanwhile the people need to stop choosing between Pepsi and Coke and choose soome real milk, wine or mineral water.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Gus Hall and Angela Davis...oh wait wrong decade, different war.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

The King of All Media, also known as Howard Stern.


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

Every For years the debate begins, people start blathering on about the pro's of this one and the con's of that one. Let the gutter dragging commence.

The only reason I can think of for the two sides to spend so much time, money and effort in Debasing the opposition is due to the fact not a one of them is worth the powder to blow them to hell.

In the end what it really comes down to, and I'm sure most if not all of us has heard, if not actually made the statement of voting for the lesser of two evils.

Well I'm here to ask you... 

Why vote for the lesser evil? If you could have any car you wanted by simply making a mark next the name of the car, would you sellect the lesser car?

Same question, but replace car with truck, suit, job whatever, would you choose the lesser?

It's my contention, we should not vote for the lesser anything!

Ladies and Gentlemen, without further ado... 

The grand adversary of man, the archfiend and Prince of darkness,

Satan himself.

Why vote for the lesser evil when we can have pure evil?

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

One more thing, there should be a two term limit.

First term in office,

Second term in prison.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Grayishhues_
> 
> I personally think that Newt Gingrich would have been a fantastic CIC and strongly believe that after the last few years of fanatic liberals this country will never again have a Dem. for president.
> 
> The sound of silence, is deafening.


Is today April 1?

------------------


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"When you vote for the lesser of two evils, you are still voting for evil." and, " If you don't like the news, go out and make some." That there is a seeming paralysis and usurpation in our two major parties is obvious.What I cannot stomach are people who throw up their hands, give deep sighs like Gore in the first debate and sit on their activist a$$e$ smugly waiting for disaster. I take no pleasure in being right about global warming or erosion of my constitutional rights.National leadership starts with you, and me. " If you don't turn on to politics, politics will turn on you."


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Benmoudi6_
> 
> Senator Chuck Hagel (R-NE). Vietnam veteran, strong foreign policy and national security advocate (member of the Kissinger/Scowcroft school of realpolitik), consistently critical of the Administration's policies in Iraq.


Hagel will never win the republican primary. Too internationalist. Too reserved. Not a natural campaigner. Doesn't have an happy face, which will kill him on TV (there was a NY Times magazine article about the sad face).

I respect him, but way too economically conservative for me.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the idea of George Allen versus Mark Warner. Two former Governors of Virginia running against each other for President. Mark Warner is a Democrat I could really like, but as I see it no Dem has much of a chance against Hillary.

For the Republicans I thik McCain and Rice would make a good ticket.

Joe


----------



## Leslie Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

In no particular order:
- Sir Paul McCartney
- Sir Mick Jagger
- Julius Caesar
- either Bill or Hillary
- Maureen Dowd

Seriously, I'm disgusted with what has happened to this country. Pick a topic: education, jobs, health, the economy, security; this Administration deserves to be graded "F" for the way it has failed to honorably serve Americans. We need leaders who are not out of touch with ideals such as charity, integrity, and character. GWB is our modern day Nero.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

The new Foreign Affairs has several good features on Iraq and how the administration handled (or mishandled) things, including a piece titled "Unheeded Intelligence."

When the partisanship is set aside, more people will see this president for what he is. The sinking approval ratings indicate this is already starting to happen.

I take no solace in the fact that American foreign policy is as deplorable as it is.



> quote:_Originally posted by Leslie Crawford_
> 
> In no particular order:
> - Sir Paul McCartney
> ...


********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2003)

George Allen


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> 
> "If nominated, I will not run; if elected, I will not serve."
> 
> *Actually, anyone who is capable of winning the election should be barred from assuming the office.* Random selection of the President and Cabinet from a nationwide lottery would be far preferable to the current system.


I never would have picked you as a Douglas Adams fan.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

In my view, if (1) Bush et al invade Iran, and (2) Iraq continues to spiral downward, then a Dem _might_ squeak into the presidency for one term as #44. But I think Jeb will then be #45 with a much different focus than his older brother (since Cheney, Rummy, etc. will all be too old to still be around to call the shots).

If Iraq stabilizes, and Iran settles quietly, then the GOP will probably hold onto the presidency, but will likely lose it later (since Cheney/Rummy and Karl Da Rove will be gone by then).

DocD


----------

